# Passenger arrested for putting the “X” in UberX



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/indecent-exposure/the-sharing-economy-375902








An Iowa man was arrested today for allegedly exposing himself in an Uber car and telling the driver that he "liked to masturbate in front of
Uber drivers," according to a court complaint.

Christopher Jensen, 27, was charged with a serious misdemeanor in connection with an incident several months ago in Iowa City.

Police charge that Jensen, seen above, called for an Uber around 4:45 AM and got into the front seat when the vehicle arrived. During the ride, Jensen "took his penis out of his pants and began to masturbate in front of the driver."

After explaining that he enjoyed such illiicit activity, Jensen allegedly asked the driver, "Do you want to touch it?" The Uber driver, cops say, stopped the car and told Jensen to get out.

Investigators, who identified Jensen through Uber records, noted that the suspect "acknowledged taking an Uber but stated he did not remember masturbating in the cab."

Jensen was released from the Johnson County jail this morning.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Sounds about right. I can see how you might forget about masturbating in an Uber. Is that hair for real?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/buster/indecent-exposure/the-sharing-economy-375902
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FEMale or male driver?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Just when you think you've heard it all, along comes this! So how many drivers did he get who either let him finish or just threw him out and didn't report?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> FEMale or male driver?


Exactly. I noticed the news story went out of its way to NOT report the driver's gender.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Explains the spots on my headliner.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Why does the drivers gender matter? The only time I could think it did is if it were male and the masturbator was female. They wouldn't have kicked her out and it would never have been reported ha. Unlrres shes fat


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Johnson County 






BTW, the KISS song and vid are a total Robert Palmer ripoff.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Guyinbp said:


> Why does the drivers gender matter? They wouldn't have kicked her out and it would never have been reported ha. Unlrres shes fat


And why does the gender not matter, but weight does?


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Burgeoning lawyer. He said he didn't remember masturbating "in the cab."


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Halfmybrain said:


> Burgeoning lawyer. He said he didn't remember masturbating "in the cab."


I don't remember ever having done it either. 
Pix or no proof.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Being a cigar smoker, I just started carrying some of these. So many uses.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

I wonder if he left a TIP ?


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

Halfmybrain said:


> Burgeoning lawyer. He said he didn't remember masturbating "in the cab."


Nice to know there are still a few "surged" rides arranged by Uber..



Uber's Guber said:


> And why does the gender not matter, but weight does?


greater question is, would he discriminate in offering his fave act if it was a female driver vs male?

I am sure vivid studios would be all over this new genre.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Explains the spots on my headliner.


LMAO !!!



LIsuberman said:


> I wonder if he left a TIP ?


Cleanup fee ?

There goes CHRIS JENSONS SCHOOL BUS DRIVING CAREEER !

Should have pulled over
And offered to " SHOW HIM SOMETHING HE NEVER SAW BEFORE ".

THE OTHER END OF IT !

Problem " RESOLVED ".


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> LMAO !!!
> 
> Cleanup fee ?
> 
> ...


The other end of it? [Scratching my head] Must be a trick you witnessed at Mardi Gras.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> And why does the gender not matter, but weight does?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Just when you think you've heard it all, along comes this! So how many drivers did he get who either let him finish or just threw him out and didn't report?


I personally prefer to marturbate in a lyft as the drivers always let you finish


----------



## Steve_TX (Feb 2, 2016)

Cops will arrest pax for masturbating in front of drivers, but U/L get away with screwing us in rear every time we hit ‘Accept’.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Steve_TX said:


> Cops will arrest pax for masturbating in front of drivers, but U/L get away with screwing us in rear every time we hit 'Accept'.


Yes, but you're paid for it. What does that make you?


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Gosh....if any potential employer Googles him.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> I personally prefer to marturbate in a lyft as the drivers always let you finish


That explains the fist bump instead of a handshake.


----------

